

Twitter, an Evolving Architecture - kungfudoi
http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/06/Twitter-Architecture

======
kungfudoi
Here's the presentation slides from the author's blog:

[http://blog.evanweaver.com/articles/2009/03/13/qcon-
presenta...](http://blog.evanweaver.com/articles/2009/03/13/qcon-
presentation/)

